# Photoshop CS6 does not open;  Crashes immediately???



## jwbryson1

As my title indicates, I just installed CS6 on my home computer and it will not open.  Period.  I just get the "encountered error" problem from MS and "send error report" window.  Adobe Bridge CS6 does the same thing after opening for a few minutes.

HELP!

What is going on and how do I fix this?


----------



## KmH

Uninstall  CS 6.

Clean your computer's registry. (save a copy of the deleted registry entries)

Run anti-virus and anti-malware software.

Re-install CS 6


----------



## zombiemann

Try googling the error given in the "send MS error message" window.  There are way to many possible causes for anybody to be able to give you a good answer based on the information given.


----------



## jwbryson1

Keith, if I knew how to clean the registry, I'd be a much better person.  But that's beyond my technical expertise.


----------



## Buckster

Contact Adobe and let them guide you.


----------



## KmH

Cleaning the registry should be part of routine computer maintenance. So should making sure your device drivers are up to date.

I use CCleaner to maintain my computer's registry. CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download


----------



## jwbryson1

I tried using CCleaner 1x and jacked up my computer.  Never again.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

You have to watch out using "catch all" registry cleaners. Sometimes they will mark a registry key invalid and it won't be.

Registry cleaning should be done at least every 6 months. However, for the average user, you need to take your computer into an expert to have it done. Messing with the registry is serious business.


----------



## KmH

jwbryson1 said:


> I tried using CCleaner 1x and jacked up my computer.  Never again.


I use CCleaner daily, and have for about 3 years now.


----------



## swanseamale47

First off is your computer minum spec for cs6?  Did you install from a disk or from a download, if it's a download it might havebeen corrupted during the download.
Have you contacted Adobe yet?                  	 	 		 	                                   [h=3]Windows[/h]    

Intel® Pentium® 4 or AMD Athlon® 64 processor
Microsoft® Windows® XP* with Service Pack 3 or Windows 7 with Service Pack 1
1GB of RAM
1GB of available hard-disk space for installation;  additional free space required during installation (cannot install on  removable flash storage devices)
1024x768 display (1280x800 recommended) with 16-bit color and 256MB (512MB recommended) of VRAM
OpenGL 2.0&#8211;capable system
DVD-ROM drive
This software will not operate without activation.  Broadband Internet connection and registration are required for software  activation, validation of subscriptions, and access to online  services.&#8224; Phone activation is not available.
 

                   	 	 		 	                                   [h=3]Mac OS[/h]    

Multicore Intel processor with 64-bit support
Mac OS X v10.6.8 or v10.7. Adobe Creative Suite 3, 4, 5,  5.5, and CS6 applications support Mac OS X Mountain Lion (v10.8) when  installed on Intel based systems.**
1GB of RAM
2GB of available hard-disk space for installation;  additional free space required during installation (cannot install on a  volume that uses a case-sensitive file system or on removable flash  storage devices)
1024x768 display (1280x800 recommended) with 16-bit color and 256MB (512MB recommended) of VRAM
OpenGL 2.0&#8211;capable system
DVD-ROM drive
This software will not operate without activation.  Broadband Internet connection and registration are required for software  activation, validation of subscriptions, and access to online  services.&#8224; Phone activation is not available.


----------



## Derrel

Windows is a paragon of rubustness and stability.


----------



## Buckster

Derrel said:


> Windows is a paragon of rubustness and stability.


Didn't realize this thread was an intro for yet another Apple vs. Windows hype, spin and bullspit war, but since it apparently is, might as well get a shot in before it gets closed when the fanbois all get to the point of losing their cool over it.

Enjoy!  :thumbup:

FairPlay DRM May Be To Blame For Widespread iOS & Mac App Crashes | TechCrunch


----------



## SCraig

KmH said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using CCleaner 1x and jacked up my computer.  Never again.
> 
> 
> 
> I use CCleaner daily, and have for about 3 years now.
Click to expand...


I don't use it daily but I do every month or two, or more if I've been installing a lot of temporary software.  So far I've never had it throw me a curve either, and will continue to use it.


----------



## jwbryson1

I bought the software from B&H and installed from a disc.  I will give Adobe a call and see if they can help.  In the meantime, I've already been looking at getting a new box from Dell.  I'm a PC guy.


----------

